# Adequan backorder!



## Midnight351 (Sep 9, 2012)

Grr! This is the only product that seems to be helping my old arthritic dog. Well that and acupuncture. Apparently it is going to be difficult to get in the coming months because they are revamping their factory. There are other products out there in the horse world like chondroprotec and ichon, but I don't really want to use those when adequan is working so well. I just ordered to boxes of 4 vials from my pharmacy. That should get me through August at the current rate that he needs it. I also have switched his glucosamine supplement from dasuquin which wasn't doing anything to Liquid Health Level 5000. That has way more gluccosamine and a bunch of other good stuff in a liquid format. Any ideas as to what I should do or any other products I can try? I think that adequan should be back in production by the time I need it, but it is scary as I can really tell when he needs his next dose. He is due for a loading dose in July and I already have a bottle here so should be set but still worried.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Ack! I hope my vet doesn't run out. 

There is a similar product that's working even better for some people I know here called Polyglycan. This discusses it:
Polyglycan Vs. Adequan | eHow

Are you already supplementing with Natural Eggshell Membrane (NEM)? I think it's an underutilized supplement. This video explains it -- though I don't buy it from them (I get it from Vitacost much more reasonably):
Pet Joint Supplements | Healthy Joint Support - Mercola.com


----------



## Midnight351 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm, I haven't heard of NEM before. I definitely am going to check that out,as well as the polyglycans. I also was reading about Cetyl M too. So many things! I could go broke trying them all. 
Well he has started to have his very slight limp on the left rear which is the worse of his hips and his knee is bad on that side too. It is weird, because he gets super excited to go on his walk does relatively ok but has that limp. We don't go too far even though he wants to. We were going farther, but this week has been a little bad because of the rain and damp weather. Overall, Midnight acts like a younger dog in mind and attitude. He chases the cat across the apartment and gets excited for dinner and runs and plays right before that. Then again I'll see him stiff first thing in the morning and a little slower to get up from lying down sometimes and I know that he is in at least a little discomfort. He goes for walks and is stiff in the beginning but loosens up and is a little better by the end, but he gets tired alot faster. 
I just wish I could get a better handle on his pain management. He is a different dog after the 5th injection of adequan and by the 8th he is like he was 5-6 years ago. then slowly he starts to regress and by month 4-5 he is pretty bad even with adequan injections every 10 days. I redo the loading dose and boom all better. I almost want to do the loading dose all the time but again that is pricy and who knows what it would do healthwise.


----------

